# Brand new 2015 Scott Addict 20 (Ultegra) CL ad seems fishy to me



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

cl ad for 2015 Scott Addict 20 (Ultegra components).... supposedly "test ridden but brand new".... seems fishy. What do people think?

Asking $2200... MSRP is like $3400. This model year, "brand new"...

scott addict 2015


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Argh. After some talking to people I think it's legit (i.e. not stolen), but then no warranty. But a huge discount, so what to do?

-Buy severely discounted cool bike for $2200 and hope nothing bad happens to it?

-Pay $3500 for it at a real bike shop probably run by cool people?

-Order it from REI and get a total of 15% off with REI Visa with refund coming a year later for an ultimate price of $2889?

-Wait for sale, when everything my size will probably instantly disappear months from now?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Do you want it?
Can you afford it?
-> Buy it.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha ha, if only my wife and I didn't have differing opinions on the affordability...


----------

